# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Να και τα δικά μου καναρίνια

## Θοδωρής

Λοιπον εδω και καιρο εχω πει να σας ανεβασω φωτο τα καναρινα μου.
Σημερα το προγραμμα ειχε καθαριοτητα, αυγοτρωφη, τροφη, φρεσκο νερο, καθαρισμα τις πατηθρες με νερο και ξυδι.
Πριν λοιπον τα κανω ολα αυτα τα εβγαλα μερικες φωτο να τα δειτε.

Λοιπον ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο (αριστερα ο αρσενικος, δεξια θηλυκια). Δωρο φιλου



Ζευγαρι Τιμπραντο (αριστερα αρσενικος γιος απο το ποιο πανω ζευγαρι, στο κλαδι καναρα Τιμπραντο σιναμον δωρο του φιλου jk)


Θελω να ελπιζω ζευγαρι
Ο-Η ασπρος/η γκρι (Τιμπραντο) δωρο φιλου Paiana, σκουρα πρασινη καναρα (Τιμπραντο) κορη του πρωτου ζευαριου και αδερφη του ποιο πανω πρασινου κυριου



Ζευγαρι κοινα καναρινια.
Ο αρσενικος ειναι ο πορτοκαλης και η θηλυκια η ποιο σκουρα.
Ηθελα να ασχοληθω μονο με τα Τιμπραντο αλλα τον αρσενικο τον εχει μεγαλωσει η αραβωνιαστικια μου και ετσι δεν μπορω να τον δωσω (θα με φαει)
και ετσι για να μην μου χαλασει τα Τιμπραντο του εχω βαλει την καναρα αυτη (Οταν ειναι με γυναικα δεν βγαζει τσιμουδια)



Καναρα Τιμπραντο






Κοινη καναρα σκουφατη



Μου εβγαλαν την πιστη μεχρι να πετύχω τις φωτο.

Τα κλουβια του καθε ζευγαριου ειναι 30*40*50 (μηκος*υψος*πλατος)

----------


## xarhs

παρα πολλυ ομορφα καναρινια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!! ενα και ενα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!! να σου ζησουν !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν, πολυ ομορφα

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Θοδωρη !!! να γεμισεις μικρακια την ανοιξη και οι γονεις τους χαρα !!!

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ τις φωτο για να τις γυρισουμε (ειδα που το λες εδω   Προβλημα στο ματι καναρινιου  ) 
  ,ειτε πρεπει να τις κατεβασουμε στη δικια μας σελιδα (ιμαντζσακ ,φοτομπακετ ) και να τις επεξεργαστουμε ,ειτε να το κανεις εσυ στη σελιδα σου και φτιαχνει μονο του .εχει σχετικο επεξεργαστη η καθε σελιδα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πολυ ωραια πουλακια....

Και βλεπω και την καψούρα μου (λευκο - γκρι..timbrado)

Που θα παει ?........Ελπιζω να βγαλω φέτος τετοια πουλάκια.

----------


## geog87

να τα χαιρεσαι θοδωρη!!!πολυ ομορφα!!!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πανέμορφα...να σου ζήσουν!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!!! να σου ζησουν!!! και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!

----------


## Ρία

πανεμορφαααααααααααααααα!!  ! καλά το λευκό-γκρι είναι όλα τα λεφτάαααα!!!!! αλλά κ τα άλλα είναι πανεμορφα! κ μπράβο στα μέλη κ στα άτομα που σου χάρισαν κάποια από αυτά τα πουλάκια!!

----------


## panos70

Εκτος απο καλοι τραγουδιστες βλεπω οτι ειναι και πανεμορφα τα τιμπραντο σου,εγω δεν θα πω μου αρεσε αυτο κι αυτο ,αλλα ολο το σκηνικο με μια πολυχρωμια τιπραντο που με εντυπωσιασαν , και μου αρεσε το κολπο με τον κοκκινο χα χα χα  πολυ καλο ,αλλα πιστευω πως κατα διαστηματα θα κελαηδαει,να τα χαιρεσαι και να σου ζησουν

----------


## Deimitori

Πολύ όμορφα! Να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## Gardelius

Πανέμορφα ειναι όλα !!! Να τα χαιρεσαι παντα με υγεια και πολυ καλες οι ¨ποζες¨στις φωτό!!! Συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!  ::

----------


## fysaei

πολύ όμορφα τα καναρινάκια σου, να τα χαίρεσαι !! :Happy0062:  δεν τό`ξερα ότι υπάρχουν κίτρινα τιμπράντος, πολύ ενδιαφέρον..

----------


## Rovaios

Πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια Θοδωρή , η προ τελευταία foto είναι για διαγωνισμό !!!  :147:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πολύ όμορφα τα πουλάκια Θοδωρή !!! Να τα χαίρεσαι !! *

----------


## panaisompatsos

να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε.

----------


## lefteris13

Πολυ ομορφα πουλια Θοδωρη, να τα χαιρεσαι!...ειδικα το κανελι και ασπρο-γκρι σαν χρωματα τα πιο ωραια(αν καναν απογονο τους δεν τον θες, εδω ειμαστε :Character0005: )..και ωραιες φωτος!

----------


## geam

μπραβο φίλε!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

*μπραβο και στα παιδια που σου εδωσαν τετοια δώρα....

----------


## VASSILIOS

Πολυ ομορφα πουλια και πολυ ωραιες οι φωτογραφιες σου. Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους της ομορφης παρεας.
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια, και ευχαριστω πολυ την διαχηρηση για την διορθωση των φωτογραφιων.
Για αλλη μια φορα να ευχαριστήσω τους ανθρωπους που μου εμπιστεύτηκαν καποια απο τα πουλακια τους,
προσπαθω οσο μπορω να τους παρεχω οσο το δυνατων το καλυτερο.
Οι φωτογραφιες δεν ηταν και τοσο ευκολες, πετουσαν ολη την ωρα και ηθελα να τα πετυχω μαζι σαν ζευγαρι να τα δειτε και οχι μεμονομενα.
Για να σας ανεβασω αυτες τις λιγες φωτογραφιες τραβήχτηκαν κοντα στις πενήντα και διαλεχθηκαν αυτες.
Λενε πως στα καναρινια φωνης οπως ειναι και τα Τιμπραντο δεν μας ενδιαφερει και τοσο πολυ το χρωμα γιατι ειναι καναρινια φωνης, εγω ομως θελησανα εχω ωραια Τιμπραντο με μια ποικιλια χρωματος.
Σε αλλους αρεσουν τα σκουρα πρασινα, σε αλλους τα λευκα, τα σιναμον,κοκ.
Εγω θέλησα να εχω ενα απ ολα (μου λειπουν ακομα).
Αν μπορεσω ισος ενταξω στα πουλια μου και καποιο Τιμπραντο με σκουφο.
Το πρωτο ζευγαρι ο αρσενικος ειναι 92 ποντους και η θηλυκια ειναι απο Ισπανικα αιματα.
Πραγματικα τα Τιμπραντο μου κερδισαν την καρδια, ειναι μια ψυχωση αυτα τα καναρινια.
Οταν πηγα σε διαφορες εκθεσεις και με ρωτουσαν τι πουλακια εχω και τους ελεγα Τιμπραντο σχεδον ολοι απορουσαν πως και μου αρεσουν και πως τα αντεχω (βεβαια αυτοι ειχαν καναρινια χρωματος, εμφανισης, τυπου)(αλλη τρελα η δικια τους).
Η απαντηση μου ηταν πως καθε πρωί στης 7 που τα ακουω και ξεκινουν το τραγουδι τους το πρωτο πραγμα που μου ερχετε στο μυαλο ειναι πως 
-ξεκινησαν τα κανονια!
Καθομαι ξαπλωμενος στο κρεβατι το πρωι και τα ακουω και η μερα μου ξεκηνα καλα.
Το πρωτο πραγμα που κανω οταν γυρισω σπιτι ειναι να τα δω αν ολα ειναι οκ.
Σας χρωσταω ακομα δυο φωτογραφιες.
Ενα καναρινι μαλινουα (ο Πιτσης) του φιλου Νικου (Rovaios) και ενα ακομα Τιμπραντο θηλυκο σιναμον γιατι τα επαιξε η φωτογραφικη.
Το μαλινουα το εχουμε μεσα στο σπιτι γιατι ολη την ωρα κελαιδα και δεν θελω να χαλασουν τα Τιμπραντος, αρεσει πολυ στην αραβονιαστικια μου, με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σας τον δειξω και αυτον.


Panos70: Ο καναρος πορτοκαλι οταν ειναι με γυναικα δεν βγαζει τσιμουδια.
Ε αν καμοια φορα πει και λιγο δεν πειραζει, δεν θα παω και σε διαγωνισμο αυριο, το χομπι μας κανουμε.
Με ενδιαφερει ποιο πολυ να κρατησω καλες καναρες απο τα ζευγαρια που ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ καλα τα αιματα τους (πχ το πρωτο ζευγαρι)
για να εχω μια καλη βαση στο μελλον.


Νικο για την προ τελευταία φωτογραφια δικιο εχεις και εμενα μου αρεσει πολυ, θα την ανεβασω οταν γινει διαγωνισμος και βλεπουμε

----------


## jk21

Σκουφι μαλλον δεν θα χρειαστει να ψαξεις .η δικια μου πρεπει να ειναι φορεας γονιδιου .για το ισπανικο τι εννοεις; τιμπραντο καθαρο με χαρτια ή τα λεγομενα F1 ;

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ειναι κορη Καναρας που την εχουν φερει απο Ισπανια και εχει ζευγαρωσει με βαθμολογιμενο αρσενικο.
Ειχα την εντυπωση Δημητρη οτι σε μια γεννα για να βγει καναρινι με σκουφι πρεπει ενα απο τα δυο (ειτε το θηλυκο ειτε το αρσενικο) να εχει σκουφο.
Δηλαδη η δικια σου που ενας απο τους γονεας της εχει σκουφι υπαρχει περιπτωση ζευγαρωνοτας να μου δωσει απογονο με σκουφο;

----------


## jk21

α με πιανεις αδιαβαστο.νομιζω βγαζει μονο φορεις  .νομιζω ομως οτι αν και οι δυο γονεις ειναι φορεις αλλα χωρις σκουφο  ,τοτε ναι μπορει να βγουνε .αν το αλλο που εχεις ειναι φορεας τοτε ισως βγαλεις

----------


## jk21

οταν λες καναρας απο ισπανια ,σου ειπανε για καναρα τιμπραντο ή F1 ; Θυμασαι;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

:Sign0006: 

Ασχετο.

Εχω γνώρισει απο κοντά τον Θοδωρή και μου έκανε εντύπωση η αντίληψη που έχει για τα πουλάκια.

Θοδωρή θα τα πούμε ξανα απο κοντα σίγουρα ----------> Κανα ζυγούρι θα φάμε ?

----------


## Θοδωρής

Οσο ποιο πολυ ασχολουμε με τα Τιμπραντο τοσο συνειδητοποιω ποσο λιγα ξερω.
Το αλλο που εχω μαζι του ειναι αρσενικο και δεν ειναι φορεας σκουφου σιγουρα.
Θα δουμε τι θα βγαλουν.
Δηλαδη τα παιδια τους δεν θα βγουν με σκουφο αλλα τα εγγονια τους υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να εχουν σκουφο;
Λοιπον αν θυμαμε καλα την μανα της καναρας που εχω και ειναι στην πρωτη φωτογραφια την εχουν φερει
απο Ισπανια και ειναι Τιμπραντο απο Ισπανο εκτροφεα

----------


## Θοδωρής

Βασίλη σ ευχαριστω για τ καλα σου λογια.
Ελπιζω στην επομενη συναντηση να μπορεσω να ερθω να γνωρισω και αλλους φιλους

----------


## jk21

θοδωρη τα παιδια τους θα ειναι φορεις και αν διασταυρωθουν με αλλο φορεα τοτε θα δωσουν μαλλον ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δημητρη αλλος φορεας σκουφου εκτος απο την δικια σου σιναμον ειναι το ασπρογκρι (αν δεν κανω λαθος πρεπει να εχεις αδερφο ή αδερη του)
Ελα μου ντε που δεν ξερω αν ειναι αρσενικο ή θηλυκο :Confused0006: 
Το μονο καναρινι που με χει μπερδεψει το φυλο του.

----------


## jk21

ναι εχω και γω τιμπραντακι δωρο του Νικολα .Οταν θα ανεβασω φωτο απο τα καμαρια μου θα το δεις  ! βεβαια μανα του αν θυμαμαι καλα ειναι μια καναρα που του ειχα παλιοτερα δωσει ,αλλα δεν εχουν 1ου βαθμου συγγενεια με το δικο σου .δεν εχω κρατησει βεβαια απο παλιοτερα αρχεια για το απο που ειναι το καθενα απο αυτα που εχουν φυγει απο την εκτροφη μου ... μην σε νοιαζει παντως .μπορεις να τα βαλεις αν ταιριαζει το φυλο

----------


## Θοδωρής

Αυτο ειναι αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι μου.
Ο αρσενικος ειναι δωρο του φιλου Νικου (Rovaios) και η θυληκια ηρθε σημερα στα χερια μου.
Η θυληκια φορα και ενα ασπρο δακτυλιδι στο ενα της ποδι
Η θηλυκια ειναι μαλινουα και ο αρσενικος απο το κελαιδιμα του δειχνει για μαλινουα (οποτε μαλλον εχουμε ενα ζευγαρακι μαλινουα)

----------


## Anestisko

Η καναρα τιμπραντο ( η προ τελευτια φωτογραφια με τα ανοιχτα φτερα) ειναι φοβερη foto!

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαιρεσαι καλους απογονους!!!!!*

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Η καναρα τιμπραντο ( η προ τελευτια φωτογραφια με τα ανοιχτα φτερα) ειναι φοβερη foto!


Σε αλλο χωρο που με φιλιξενει αυτη η φωτογραφια κερδισε για τον μηνα Ιανουαριο.
Ειναι οντως ωραια φωτογραφια

----------


## Θοδωρής

Δεν ειχα σκοπο να ασχοληθώ με αλλα καναρινια περα απο τα τιμπραντο που ειναι και η αδυναμία μου αλλα ο αρσενικος τον ειχα παρει με σκοπο να τον δωσω στον μπαμπα μου αλλα η αρραβωνιαστικιά μου τον ερωτεύτηκε και ετσι τον κρατησαμε (εντος σπιτιου όμως για να μην επηρεαστεί από τα τιμπραντο και τα τιμπραντο να μην επηρεαστούν από αυτόν).
Ε κριμα θα ηταν να μην χαρει και αυτος την αναπαραγωγική περιοδο!
Ετσι μου περίσσευε μια καναρα Τιμπραντο μιας και εχω φτιαξει τα ζευγαρια μου και την ανταλαξα με την κυρια που εκτος από το κανονικο της δακτυλιδι στο ένα ποδι της εβαλα και ένα λευκο για να ξερω ποιο είναι ποιο.
Η καναρα είναι πυρωμένη και ο αρσενικος.
Με το που την εβαλα στο κλουβι μετα αππο 5 λεπτα το πολύ την βιασε!!!
Την κυνηγούσε στο κλουβι κελαηδώντας μεχρι που την έριξε στο πατωμα και επήλθε το μοιραίο με το κελαίδημα να μην σταματα ουτε λεπτο.
Γενικα είναι ένα ωραιο ζευγαρακι, περιμενω να δω τι θα κανουν

----------


## Rovaios

Μπράβο ρε συ Θοδωρή , χαίρομαι πολύ όταν τα πουλάκια που δίνω έχουν τέτοια μεταχείριση . 
Πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ που έχεις το πουλάκι σε τέτοια φόρμα !! Σου εύχομαι να πάρεις καλούς τραγουδιστές από το ζευγαράκι σου ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

> Μπράβο ρε συ Θοδωρή , χαίρομαι πολύ όταν τα πουλάκια που δίνω έχουν τέτοια μεταχείριση . 
> Πραγματικά σε ευχαριστώ που έχεις το πουλάκι σε τέτοια φόρμα !! Σου εύχομαι να πάρεις καλούς τραγουδιστές από το ζευγαράκι σου ...


  Νίκο ποιο πολύ γι σένα την έβαλα για να δεις τον Πιτσι.
Δεν είμαι απο αυτούς που ότι τους χαρίζουν πάνε μετά και τα πουλούν.
  Κάνω ένα χόμπι και το αγαπώ και γι αυτό συνεχίζω και το κάνω.
  Δεν μπορούσα να τον αφήσω χωρίς ταίρι, είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη να χαρεί και αυτός την αναπαραγωγική χρονιά.
Πραγματικά τα πουλιά που έχω θέλω να τα προσέχω και να τα περιποιούμαι όπως τους αξίζει.
Σ ευχαριστώ γι άλλη μια φορά που με εμπιστεύτηκες

----------


## captain8

πολυ ομορφα πουλακια να τα χαιρεσαι και καλους απογονους

----------

